# A Canadian? arrested for terror plot



## old medic (27 Oct 2009)

Here we go again.  The bolded hi lites are mine. The US article calls him a native of Canada. 
The Canadian article calls him a native of Pakistan, but it reads like he lives in Chicago and has
a citizenship of convenience. 


2 Chicago men accused of plotting terrorist acts
October 27, 2009 10:48 AM 
http://www.chicagobreakingnews.com/2009/10/2-chicago-men-accused-of-plotting-terrorist-acts.html



> Terrorism-related charges were filed against two Chicago men today, accusing them of plotting against targets in Western Europe, including "facilities and employees" of a Danish newspaper that printed cartoons of the Prophet Muhammad that sparked riots in the Muslim world.
> 
> Charged are David Coleman Headley, 49, and Tahawwur Hussain Rana, 48.
> 
> ...




Canadian, U.S. man charged in alleged terror plot

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20091027/terror_plot_091027/20091027?hub=TopStoriesV2

CTV.ca News Staff

Date: Tuesday Oct. 27, 2009 2:18 PM ET



> A Canadian businessman has been arrested along with a Chicago man, on charges of helping to plot terrorist attacks against overseas targets, including the Danish newspaper that printed controversial cartoons of the Muslim prophet Mohammed four years ago.
> 
> Tahawwur Hussain Rana, 48, was charged in a 48-page complaint filed Tuesday in the U.S. District Court in Chicago.
> 
> ...


----------



## old medic (31 Oct 2009)

Chicago terrorism case inverts a common fear
This time, it's a U.S. citizen accused of traveling outside the country to plot a terrorist attack.
By Sebastian Rotella
October 31, 2009
http://www.latimes.com/news/nationworld/nation/la-na-terror-chicago31-2009oct31,0,5942014.story



> Reporting from Washington -  It is a worrisome first: an American accused of going to Europe to plot a terrorist attack there.
> 
> Recent arrests in Chicago underscore a growing concern among Western officials about the threat posed by U.S. militants who take advantage of their passports to travel easily around the world on violent missions.
> 
> ...


----------



## old medic (7 Dec 2009)

Chicago terror suspect linked to Mumbai attacks 
http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20091207/chicago_charges_091207/20091207?hub=World
The Associated Press
Date: Monday Dec. 7, 2009


> CHICAGO  — A Chicago man accused of planning an armed attack on a Danish newspaper was charged Monday with conducting surveillance on potential targets in the Indian city of Mumbai before terrorist attacks in 2008 that killed 166 people.
> 
> David Coleman Headley, 49, was charged in a 12-count criminal information with six counts of conspiracy to bomb public places in India, to murder and maim people in India and Denmark, to provide material support to foreign terrorist plots and other offences.
> 
> ...


----------



## Edward Campbell (1 Feb 2010)

This, reproduced under the Fair Dealing provisions (§29) of the Copyright Act from today’s _Globe and Mail_ doesn’t mention the word _terrorist_ but it is obvious, to me anyway, that a racket like this offers excellent cover, allowing foreign _terrorists_ to hide themselves here:

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/national/more-than-300-people-linked-to-suspected-case-of-citizenship-fraud/article1451454/ 


> More than 300 people linked to suspected case of citizenship fraud
> *RCMP investigate after hundreds of applicants claim to live at same address*
> 
> JOE FRIESEN
> ...




Canadian citizenship provides more than just _”access to subsidized health care and university tuition”_; it also provides easy entry, even for people, who, as Minister Kenny notes, may have never met the established residency requirements. 'Citizens of convenience' are not be trusted.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (2 Feb 2010)

So when do we decide to get serious about terrorism?  I guess it's okay with most people that there are thousands of terrorism facilitators operating in Canada, just skirting the edge of the law, shipping hundreds of millions of defrauded and tax dollars to fund overseas ops.  Doubtless, the body count will come.  Whatever countermeasures anyone comes up with, the bad guys come up with something else.  Look at these two articles:

http://www.indianexpress.com/news/Al-Qaeda-planning-to-dress-up-suicide-bombers-as-Sikhs/572043

Al Qaeda planning to dress up suicide bombers as Sikhs

Al Qaeda is planning to dress up suicide bombers as Sikhs and security chiefs fear that Muslim extremists may hide the explosives inside Sikh headgear. Al-Qaida is plotting to dress like Sikhs to exploit religious sensitivities about removing traditional clothing.  

And:

http://www.theage.com.au/national/body-scanners-no-match-for-latest-terror-ploy-surgically-implanted-bombs-20100131-n6jx.html

Body scanners no match for latest terror ploy: surgically implanted bombs
ANDREW HEASLEY 
February 1, 2010 .

FULL body scanners at airports are useless against the latest technique reportedly being considered by terrorists - surgically inserting explosives inside suicide bombers' bodies - says one of Australia's leading counter-terrorism experts.

The bottom line?  No matter what we do, the bad guys will be able to find a way to counter it and cause mayhem.  And in all reality, the clowns with the bombs aren't really the ones who matter.  They matter when they go boom, but the people behind them are more important towards actually shutting down the organizations.  

Our privacy laws are ridiculous.  If someone stole your cheque book, wrote cheques to themselves and put them in their own account, neither bank would give me any information about either of you without a production order.  Banks fear being sued over privacy issues.  But the only people that need fear privacy issues are the criminals that work the system to their advantage.  Proceeds of crime investigations are beyond complicated to the point where more and more criminals just get to keep their ill gotten gains.  Terrorism is no different.  

Normal citizens need not fear investigation.  There is far too much crime/terrorism out there for any LEO to bother with looking into your bank records just to find out that you go to Adult Connection every three days.  People need to get over their oooooo---scary police state bogey man mentality and realize that we are losing this thing.  

But nothing will change until there is a sufficient body count.  No chance that will affect anyone we know though, right?


----------

